# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Secilit nga klientëve t'u ndërpritet sinjali!

## shefkiu

Km 25 kliente ne rrjetin wireles dhe deshiroj qe secili nga ta qe i skadon data e parapagimit pra muaji qe te mos ken mundesi me vazhdu por me ju nderpre dhe ne ne menyr qe pas asaj dite sa her qe dojne te kyqen te ju del nje mesazh "ju nuk e keni bere pagesen dhe nuk mund te lidheni" ,  kam lexu qe mund te behet permes hotspotit ne winbox  po se kam idene se si pyes ekspertet se kam pare qe kujtesa ne kosov e ka nje forme te tille  por skam idene si funskionon

----------

